# PCT start time: Less than full dose to finish?



## jonnystyles (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello everyone, I searched the forum and didn't find any info pertaining to my specific question.  Basically, what should one do in regard to PCT when their last dose of Test-E is half of what they had been taking for a the 9 weeks prior?  The last three weeks with 50mg of oral winny per day, and last week with only 1cc (250mg) of Test-e instead of 2cc (500mg)......still wait 18-21 days before beginning Clomid (only) PCT 100/50/50/50?  Thanks, first time posting.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jonnystyles* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------

